# Overclocking Cost/Benefit



## hpuserdsd (Dec 27, 2008)

Not prepared to do a sophisticated analysis of cost/benefit of overclocking my Q6600 Intel Quad CPU, and I have yet to look at the bios in reference to voltages and bus speeds. 

But I am trying to get a feel for what I have read in articles of up to 35% increases in overclocking performance ( FPS or lower access times ) for games. Since I am a primary console gamer and secondary pc gamer I am not sure that I have a list of PC games that would benefit from overclocking and games that I would buy and play. If any doubting thomasses have had their decisions reversed by seeing the effects of overclocking that would be interesting to hear. 

My primary use will be that of Windows Vista Ultimate. I hope to have as many instances of internet explorer open and as little draw on the cpu at all times as possible. Probably will run brokerage options and stock tracking software like those from Etrade, and Optionshouse. Will access message boards, etc. Mostly light duty stuff ( possible upgrade to 2 video screens is all ) however my Video Memory has complained on several occasions with my current onboard video chipset dating back to 2002. ( its a Pavillion Laptop with 640 Meg or so of system memory ). Most games currently complain about graphics capability on my current system so the onboard 9300 Nvidia chip technology should be a great improvement in my desktop build. With this type of usage I wonder if overclocking would give me a lift in my experience. :tongue:

I have looked up the Zalman CPU coolers and have heard both good and bad in terms of the stock cooling grille that comes with the CPU. I dont see the need for the aftermarket one unless I actually did overclock the system. Luckily my memory is the corsair 2 channel type that seems to handle overclocking well if I were to go down that road but doubtful. Arctic silver will be used for the rave reviews though. :4-dontkno

So in the decision to OC/ No OC One thinks that the MFG would set the 2.4 Ghz standard as optimal over time for a reason but they also may have allowed for bumps up in voltage, and bus speed to pass the 3.0 Ghz mark depending on the specific chip and its results from tweaking without a problem to system performance OVER TIME. Default is so much easier for now so until I get the desparate need for more speed I will most likely stick with that. :smile:

It would be interesting to hear points of view from other users and the tech support team, thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

overclocking is really dependent upon a system which has been set-up from the start to take advantage of overclocking ......... it gets tough to justify if you have to upgrade many parts in order to take advantage of overclocking 

the people who get big boosts in performance are the folks who notice their cpu usuage meter is pegged 100% usuage somewhat frequently

say if a person were a gamer using a 9800 GTX or Ati 4850 / or 4870 video card with a Q6600 cpu ....... that person would definetly want to bump the cpu to handle the payload which those video cards are capable of .................. otherwise its like having a race car that never shifts out of third gear !

the intel stock heatsink cooler is a real bummer ........ not only its marginal cooling but also those nasty little push pins that keep it ancored into the motherboard ..... they pop lose and you dont even know it until the system starts acting up ............I wont let a new machine leave my shop any more with the stock cooler just for that reason !

there are better options available that have a more secure mounting but dont cost $80.00 to buy either ........... thats the real complaint i hear about the zalman 9700

doesnt sound to me like your really a candidate for overclocking ......... and I dont see why anyone would want to "convince" you otherwise ?

for general internet surfing ....... running regular PC applications and multiple internet browsers etc ......... overclocking has no benefit for you

adobe photoshop if you use that ............ yes overclocking does improve that experience ..............

in general anyone that is satisfied with onboard graphics definetly does not need to overclock.


please ask any other questions which may arise on your quest for information .......... this is half the fun ........... the research and the discussion!


best regards


joe


----------

